
Ask HN: How do you lead your scrum daily stand-ups? - ramtatatam
I bought myself a few books on scrum and liked the concept very much. So promoted the methodology within the team and we jointly decided to switch.<p>Some of team members had previous scrum experience however they did not rate it very high, namely they did not like daily stand-ups, they called them boring confessions.<p>I don&#x27;t want to end up my team being bored, I see great potential behind methodology and want to continue practising it. Can you advise how do you keep your stand-ups so the team stays positive about using methodology?
======
agileterry
The stand up should be capped to about 15 minutes, so there almost shouldn't
be enough time for anyone to realize its boring.

However, you could try planking instead of standing, choose a cheesy theme
song to let everyone know its time to start (think "You're the Best" by Joe
Esposito).

Maybe play hacky sack while your standing up and choose the order of who goes
next by passing it around the group.

Take a stand up walk, or hold it in a different place around the office so you
get to see teams you wouldn't ordinarily interact with.

The best way to make it work is probably to try and get the team to inject
some of their own interests and personalities into it.

Find out what they think is fun and get creative with trying to theme it.

